# 2nd Puppy: Male, Female, or don't bother?



## Adrestia (Jul 13, 2010)

My parents want to get another GSD soon to get along with my 5y/o male GSD.

The problem is: Male, Female, or should we not bother?

Achingly long (sorry!), but if this helps:
My dog was neutered very early on on the advice of a vet. Doesn't even lift his leg to pee. Very sweet and active but very antisocial, despite our best efforts. I think he was the runt, litter pictures always show him away from the rest of them and when I picked him up, the others were excited and jumpy, while he was standoffish. He's working lined, if that makes a difference.

When we were adopting a husky, we met her + owners at a park and he ignored her entirely. She licked him, tried to play, we took them for a brief walk and she tried to engage him and but he never acknowledged her. They found her another home. We once found and took home a female lab, he was okay and not upset when we introduced them, but went ballistic when my mom patted her before him, so we found her another home.

My parents want a female and don't want another dog to dominate my dog, I think it's a horrible idea since despite classes, parks, public visits, he seems to dislike other animals and only tolerates other people. Also, my mom is heavily biased, and would probably show favoritism to a female. Said female will likely not get proper walks (but plenty of play) once I finish school and move with him. 

Current mood is either I raise another GSD for them to keep, or they keep my dog, which would kill me. They don't want to be left with an immature puppy, so this decision has to be made very soon. :help: or convincing arguments against please!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't bother. 

Rule #1 of acquiring a second dog is that you never get a second dog for your first dog. YOU have to intensely desire and want a 2nd dog, not just be thinking it would be nice for your dog to have someone to paly with. It doesn't sound like your parents are wanting a 2nd dog, they just think it would be a good idea for him to have a companion.


Rule #2 is that you only add a 2nd dog when your first dog is stable and balanced and where you want him as far as training and behavior. It doesn't sound like that is the case here. 


Unfortunately it sounds like the odds of him doing well with a companion are very low, and the 2nd dog might even be treated like an unwanted stepchild.

Your parents do not need a 2nd dog, they need to devote their time and energy to the dog they have.


----------



## Adrestia (Jul 13, 2010)

I know, and I agree. Their logic is since I'll be taking him with me in 2-3 years, they want a mature, trained GSD as a companion/guard to have after we're both gone. So it's not a companion for my dog, but for them when that time comes.

I've tried reasoning with them that once we move out, they should adopt an older GSD or get a puppy then, but they don't want that and are threatening to keep my dog if I don't agree to get another puppy, crate train it, take it to the classes, etc. for them.

To my baby's credit: He did get along with the old Westie we had, but he was the puppy and once he was big enough, became the dominant one. They never fought, but just one day, the Westie growled at him for taking a ball and my dog knocked him down with his paw. They got along wonderfully after that and he was very protective of the Westie. He also got along with our two cats. But the Westie/cats have passed on and I think my parents are just dreading having to start over alone after we're gone.


----------

